# How do you coil your rope?



## pdqdl (Jan 17, 2010)

While trolling through some rock climbing videos on YouTube, I came across this little jewel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CiJGTDcbJI&feature=quicklist

This is certainly a quicker method of coiling rope, but it doesn't look any better than the way I have always done it.

Over the years, I have come across about as many ways of coiling and tying off a coil as I have hired climbers. Perhaps some of you know the best way of coiling and tying off? *Be sure to explain WHY your method is better!*

[Personally, I have my favorite methods, but I gave up and went to using a rope bag.]

Other examples: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWMuyNgiEew&feature=quicklist&playnext=3&playnext_from=QL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RoXrrMOmFs&feature=quicklist&playnext=4&playnext_from=QL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csPI5_tBCtQ&feature=quicklist&playnext=5&playnext_from=QL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hbc4j9DL4c&feature=quicklist&playnext=9&playnext_from=QL

A different finish from the previous: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4uwdLAKT1g&feature=quicklist&playnext=10&playnext_from=QL

An idiot with a rope: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioNk8cqdl5Y&feature=quicklist&playnext=11&playnext_from=QL

Good: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa06oPNJBys&feature=quicklist&playnext=18&playnext_from=QL
(pretty close to my preferred method)


----------



## EdenT (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah flaked into a rope bag is the best IMHO.

Coils often put a but of twist in the rope and a knot forming (particularly in a fine throw-line) is a PITA.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 17, 2010)

Agree, rope bags kinda sorts it out and this style was a bit energetic for me.
I still use a platt technique to keep my ropes mine..
Shown to me when 1st started climbing "long long ago" its stayed with my gear since.
Pros. I always knew it was my rope and so did all the others in the crew (hands off). 
It allowed me an easy untie, just pull out the live end and it unfolds neatly. Run ya hands though the length to check before your climb. When job done, hold the 2 live ends n half the rope length, loop over the wrist and platt it back to stow away neat. 







undo is easy


----------



## EdenT (Jan 17, 2010)

nice pics derwoodii, see you got that picture embedding sorted. I kinda like the platt but it does take time and patience. Second best to a bag and my preference if I don't have a bag.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 17, 2010)

Yup that picture thing was the work of the devil, all sorted now. I just signed away a few souls to get it right. 
I like the platt, it kinda suits my kookie old style, always turns a head when working with young-ens he he.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 17, 2010)

5 gal. buckets for 150' of 1/2" rope, and plastic totes for 200' bull ropes
easiest/fastest way to pack, simply feed into. no onehanded bag stuffing, 
complete with lids, never tangle or get wet, and also can carry loose items as well.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Jan 17, 2010)

It's a bucket, or nothing, for me. I had rope bags for a while, and they look cool and travel well, but the old five gallon buckets get the job done faster. As for coiling/platting----fuhgeddaboutit!


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 17, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> 5 gal. buckets for 150' of 1/2" rope, and plastic totes for 200' bull ropes
> easiest/fastest way to pack, simply feed into. no onehanded bag stuffing,
> complete with lids, never tangle or get wet, and also can carry loose items as well.



This is probably the way to go. I'm still coiling my ropes old school...never seen that neck deal before, Ive heard about it though. funny looking stuff right there, thats for sure.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow buckets , bags whole lotta wasted space in my truck , how can wrapping a rope and throwing up on a shelf of the trailer or truck be slower than all that nonsense, and really are we using 50 ropes or two or three , and what do you do with the wet ropes bucket and bag them aswell ?


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 17, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow buckets , bags whole lotta wasted space in my truck , how can wrapping a rope and throwing up on a shelf of the trailer or truck be slower than all that nonsense, and really are we using 50 ropes or two or three , and what do you do with the wet ropes bucket and bag them aswell ?



Good points on the practical side that I hadnt though of...

Anyways, what are you supposed to do while the ground guys clean up if not roll up ropes?


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 17, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Anyways, what are you supposed to do while the ground guys clean up if not roll up ropes?



whatever it takes to get to the next tree.


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Jan 17, 2010)

I flake mine into rope bags


----------



## Dennis1963 (Jan 17, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Good points on the practical side that I hadnt though of...
> 
> Anyways, what are you supposed to do while the ground guys clean up if not roll up ropes?


lol


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Jan 17, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Good points on the practical side that I hadnt though of...
> 
> Anyways, what are you supposed to do while the ground guys <a onMouseOver="javascript:window.status='clean up';return true;" onMouseOut="javascript:window.status='';return true;" href="http://canadasrv.info/?v=4%2E05&ss=clean+up">clean up</a> if not roll up ropes?



collect final check or have invoiced signed that work is completed


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 17, 2010)

Dennis1963 said:


> lol



And you know my ropes are rolled up real nice Crane Daddio. 

Did ya get a load of that neck deal Dennis? 

Promise me if I ever bust that trick out on a job you'll come smash this thing alright buddy?


----------



## Dennis1963 (Jan 17, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> And you know my ropes are rolled up real nice Crane Daddio.
> 
> Did ya get a load of that neck deal Dennis?
> 
> Promise me if I ever bust that trick out on a job you'll come smash this thing alright buddy?


Don't you worry about that, my thoughts exactly.

I got ya covered MBPP.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 17, 2010)

Dennis1963 said:


> Don't you worry about that, my thoughts exactly.
> 
> I got ya covered MBPP.



Thats "MDS" to you dennis.

Get it right!


----------



## Dennis1963 (Jan 17, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Thats "MDS" to you dennis.
> 
> Get it right!



Yes, MBPP


----------



## Dennis1963 (Jan 17, 2010)

MBPP, 2,043 posts?

My, you have been a busy boy.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Jan 17, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Thats "MDS" to you dennis.
> 
> Get it right!


Well, you would have to prove that first MBPP, put your saddle where your mouth is. LOL.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Jan 17, 2010)

You get any big ones you can't handle, just give MDD a call.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 17, 2010)

Dennis1963 said:


> You get any big ones you can't handle, just give MDS a call.



There, I fixed it for you...and you know it brother!


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Jan 17, 2010)

*Meanwhile back at the OP*

Over the years, tried all the coiling techniques. For backpacking rope, *pdqdl*'s link of the 'over-the-neck' technique (Sam Noyoun) seems IMHO to be the most efficient. For all other handling, flaking rope into a storage container (below) is IMO the best; stores fastest, deploys fastest, keeps 'em dry & clean, keeps most bugs and other critters out, carries easy, stacks well.

BTW there is one REAL problem the 'over-the-neck' coiling thing, with all that arm flappin' ... bystanders chuckle too much and ask: 
_"When ya gonna lift-off?" _... I always laugh politely  ... always ...

*Rope Storage - flaked into 10 gal container (with associated gear)*






BTW; it even 'looks' professional - had an HO run get her camera just to take a pic of all the gear lined up on a tarp.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 18, 2010)

I do mine like the guy in the last video but I twist them, don't have many problems with them knotting up much and they can be tossed from overhead and not get all mangled up...


----------



## EdenT (Jan 18, 2010)

*Is your Climbing Rope long enough to hang you?*

Every now and again you hear about some DS Groundie feeding a climbing rope through the chipper. I read somewhere on here about a climber being injured because he was still attached and got hauled along the ground (sorry can't remember who). With that in mind I advise all people who want to use the loop around the neck trick to do it no closer than the length of your rope +20' away from any running chipper (or DS Groundie)!

Alternatively avoid looking like a twit (as in the bird) and flake your rope into a bucket or bag. Saves the rest of the crew some embarrassment. 

No offense SJ.


----------



## brnchbrkr (Jan 18, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> [/url]
> 
> Good: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa06oPNJBys&feature=quicklist&playnext=18&playnext_from=QL
> (pretty close to my preferred method)



very interesting! ;-) can't rep you for all the links.....


:yoyo:


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 18, 2010)

brnchbrkr said:


> very interesting! ;-) can't rep you for all the links.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa06oPNJBys&feature=quicklist&playnext=18&playnext_from=QL

mcdonalds commercials and sailing rope? :censored:
thought I was gonna see something, tim. 

And the best thing about using a bucket, target practice. 
no matter where they put it, I can hit it.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 18, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> And the best thing about using a bucket, target practice.
> no matter where they put it, I can hit it.



Bingo! Couple of smashed buckets and I went and bought some bags.


----------



## lego1970 (Jan 18, 2010)

I coil the old fashion way. Don't know what it's called but it's looped in your hand, twisted around a few times, then fashioned with a loop at the top to hang the rope on a coat hanger, nail from the wall, etc, etc. The video is pretty trick but the old way allows me to at least visualy inspect the rope as I coil it up and the loop on the top allows for easy storage. 

For the last couple years I've been using a rope bag for my primary climbing line and I like it. Hook a carabiner to one of my belt loops, run the rope thru carabiner and I can both inspect and feed the rope back into the bag at a pretty impressive speed. 

I also made a two sided stuff sack for my extension cords. It works pretty good because I can pull the cord from either end of the sack, therefore if I need more cord at either the female or male end I can simply pull from that side and feeding it back into the bag is similiar to a rope bag. On cold days the extension cords get very stiff so it's not as easy as rope to feed back in, but I like it better then dealing with tangled knots by coiling it the way I used to.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 18, 2010)

EdenT said:


> Yeah flaked into a rope bag is the best IMHO.
> 
> Coils often put a but of twist in the rope and a knot forming (particularly in a fine throw-line) is a PITA.




:agree2:

I use think rope bags were a waist and would just coil my lines and toss them in a tote. Then I got a rope bag and started flaking. Ill never go back.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 18, 2010)

i coiled my ropes untill i read this thread...went in the basement found a 5gal bucket. Unroled my 120' 1/2 climbline and started to feed it in like this is never gonna fit. well 120' later its all in the bucket and it will stay works nice


----------



## oscar4883 (Jan 18, 2010)

Use mostly 3-strand rigging ropes and they get old-school coiled and put in one of those Stanley totes. The basic kind with wheels and a handle, not the crazy expensive lockable one with the alarm and what not. Climb lines go in stuff sacks. My personal climbing gear goes in a gym bag. Blaze in a stuff sack in the mesh end and XTC in a stuff sack goes in the other end. Saddle, etc., goes in the middle compartment.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jan 18, 2010)

*tupperware*

I don't wrap ropes..

Here's a 200' piece of 1/2" lowering line at about 2 minutes...

for the climbing line I use an old suitcase.. found on road and throw in the saddle and all the miscelaneous climbing gear... Its all in there.. even flaking into a 5 gallon bucket is a lot harder than the suitcase or tupperware... the wider the better..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpwDNQwKzFo


----------



## Dennis1963 (Jan 18, 2010)

EdenT said:


> Every now and again you hear about some DS Groundie feeding a climbing rope through the chipper. I read somewhere on here about a climber being injured because he was still attached and got hauled along the ground (sorry can't remember who). With that in mind I advise all people who want to use the loop around the neck trick to do it no closer than the length of your rope +20' away from any running chipper (or DS Groundie)!
> 
> Alternatively avoid looking like a twit (as in the bird) and flake your rope into a bucket or bag. Saves the rest of the crew some embarrassment.
> 
> No offense SJ.


Yes, I agree, don't be a twit, or a Ninny! No ropes around your necks.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Jan 19, 2010)

EdenT said:


> Every now and again you hear about some DS Groundie feeding a climbing rope through the chipper. I read somewhere on here about a climber being injured because he was still attached and got hauled along the ground (sorry can't remember who). With that in mind I advise all people who want to use the loop around the neck trick to do it no closer than the length of your rope +20' away from any running chipper (or DS Groundie)!
> 
> Alternatively avoid looking like a twit (as in the bird) and *flake your rope into a bucket or bag*. Saves the rest of the crew some embarrassment.
> 
> *No offense SJ*.



:agree2:
No offense taken.  
... just an attempt at humor that the _"neck trick"_ looks silly even if it works well. 

I definitely agree, FLAKE INTO _WHATEVER_. *I only use the totes, now (like in the pic I posted).* But, that's primarily because there's a newly invasive species of bug here that hides in tiny places like inside bags. When I found a couple of hundred in a rope bag last year I went out an bought a half-dozen totes - it worked, no more bugs. AND, they look professional ... I get a lot of compliments from HO's. I've heard; _"This guy's really got it together!"_ - I LIKE them thinking that ... image matters!

I have bombed them but they are cheap and cleanup nice & easy ... can't say that about bags. I tried buckets but couldn't get 150' bull rope in a 5 gal. bucket. A bull rope, and the related gear that's always needed with it, fits nicely in a tote. A Climb line, folding throwcube, FS's, in another tote. Saddle, various climb rigs (SRT, DRT, DdRT ...), in another tote. Etc., etc. ...

But, I've got to give credit (and rep) where credit is due. In *murphy4trees'* video (@4:25 min) he speaks to the use of totes (_"tupperware"_). It's efficient and FAST ... and they look GOOD (just make sure they're color coordinated ).


----------



## EdenT (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah the tote's sure look the business. I reckon different colored lids or nice big labels might help things out a bit.

I re-read your post - boy do I feel silly.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Jan 19, 2010)

EdenT said:


> Yeah the tote's sure look the business. I reckon *different colored lids or nice big labels might help things out a bit*.
> ...



Good idea ... I'm thinking ... when I bomb the totes I've got into pieces ... I'll replace them with totes that have clear lids so I can see what's inside.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 19, 2010)

SINGLE-JACK said:


> Good idea ... I'm thinking ... when I bomb the totes I've got into pieces ... I'll replace them with totes that have clear lids so I can see what's inside.



repped you on maularoon great idea. Nice photos too


----------



## danieltree (Jan 20, 2010)

I use old chlorine buckets. They have a screw on lid and are pretty easy to get a hold of. keeps my rope dry and out of the way. I used to coil and let the help coil and it seemed my rope was always hung on something or getting a knot in it. Not to mention it stays out of the grease that seems to accumulate in the back of my truck.​


----------



## treevet (Jan 20, 2010)

I use crates like treeco (probably stole that idea from me on another forum lol). Big crates for 5/8 and 3/4 and half size milk crates for 1/2 inch. They stack nice and air out the lines and never ever tip over or break up. I have bought all the expensive bags and they are sitting unused as I always go back to crates. Easy to see what is in them without having to open anything up.
They don't pick up any moisture on the ground or floor.

I even have a large one set up with a golf bag shoulder strap on it for saddle, spikes cl line etc etc day to day


----------



## EdenT (Jan 21, 2010)

Can I have your bags - seeing as they're unused?


----------



## EdenT (Jan 21, 2010)

danieltree said:


> I use old chlorine buckets. They have a screw on lid and are pretty easy to get a hold of. keeps my rope dry and out of the way. I used to coil and let the help coil and it seemed my rope was always hung on something or getting a knot in it. Not to mention it stays out of the grease that seems to accumulate in the back of my truck.​



Hey DT, make sure those buckets a real clean. Don't like chemicals in my rope at all, rope in my chemicals sounds even worse!


----------



## danieltree (Jan 21, 2010)

EdenT said:


> Hey DT, make sure those buckets a real clean. Don't like chemicals in my rope at all, rope in my chemicals sounds even worse!


Yeah I clean them. A little dawn dish washing liquid and they are squeaky clean. When I first got the idea to use them I considered what chlorine might do to the rope. These buckets are bigger than 5 gallon so my 200 ft 3/4 bull rope fits in it perfect.


----------



## treevet (Jan 21, 2010)

EdenT said:


> Can I have your bags - seeing as they're unused?



We are using them for other stuff like the big gear bags with the little built in roofs we are using for canvas crane chokers and some of the rope bags are used for lanyards, whoopies, slings, etc. But I do still have some on the shelf that may be used sometimes until I can't stand them again.


----------



## treevet (Jan 21, 2010)

danieltree said:


> Yeah I clean them. A little dawn dish washing liquid and they are squeaky clean. When I first got the idea to use them I considered what chlorine might do to the rope. These buckets are bigger than 5 gallon so my 200 ft 3/4 bull rope fits in it perfect.



They used to sell Arborplex in buckets. Don't they tip over in the pick up bed all the time? 

One thing nice about them is they used to sell the little plastic tops you could buy for them and it made them a nice seat to take a break on.


----------



## danieltree (Jan 21, 2010)

treevet said:


> They used to sell Arborplex in buckets. Don't they tip over in the pick up bed all the time?
> 
> One thing nice about them is they used to sell the little plastic tops you could buy for them and it made them a nice seat to take a break on.


 There is so much crap in the back of my truck they don't have room to tip. Its a real cheap storage solution and worth a try. I worked with another guy that used an old suitcase. Worked good but looked tacky as hell.​


----------



## murphy4trees (Jan 21, 2010)

in 2006, I showed up at the local TCC, with 3 suitcases for gear inspection, and got some comments about going on vacation..

I never thought about it looking tacky... IT JUST WORKS... have all the friction savers, ascenders, biners loopies and handsaws, extra prussic cord etc floating about the bottom or stuffed in the pocket.... flake the rope on top, drop in the saddle, tuck it in and zip it up... When that bag is by the tree, I know I have what I need in there.. And its MY GEAR... hands off... its turf.... 

Easy to carry... move, store, etc... I think the idea was originally credited to Tom Dunlap, though I don't know if he thought of it himself... 

The other nice thing is the price is right... I pick em up curbside on trash day and just lightl;y reinforce the bottom with other free materials..


----------



## danieltree (Jan 21, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> in 2006, I showed up at the local TCC, with 3 suitcases for gear inspection, and got some comments about going on vacation..
> 
> I never thought about it looking tacky... IT JUST WORKS... have all the friction savers, ascenders, biners loopies and handsaws, extra prussic cord etc floating about the bottom or stuffed in the pocket.... flake the rope on top, drop in the saddle, tuck it in and zip it up... When that bag is by the tree, I know I have what I need in there.. And its MY GEAR... hands off... its turf....
> 
> ...



His was red paisley, sorry if I offended, like I said it worked great.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 21, 2010)

EdenT said:


> nice pics derwoodii, see you got that picture embedding sorted. I kinda like the platt but it does take time and patience. Second best to a bag and my preference if I don't have a bag.



Agreed!


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm fussy about how my ropes are stored, and I tried over and over to teach my groundsmen, but everytime I open the side door of the truck it's a tangled mess. Bought a rope bag have never had problems since.


----------

